# Klick auf Bild  soll neues Fenster öffnen



## jfg1 (11. April 2010)

Hallo
Ein neues Fenster mit javaskript zu öffnen macht kein Problem

Beispiel

<script type="text/javascript"> 
function fenster2_oeffnen(){
 window.open("http://www.vodafone.de/","","height=300,width=300,left=300,top=300,scrollbars=1,toolbar=1,menubar=1,status=1,dependent=1,resizable=1,location=1");
}
</script>

<a href="javascript:fenster2_oeffnen();">vodafone

</a>

aber wie funktioniert ein neues Fenster mit Klik auf Bild öffnen?
Ihr könnt mir glauben , das versuch ich nicht erst seit ein paar Stunden

Vieleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben!

Danke!


----------



## Parantatatam (11. April 2010)

```
<img src="bild.jpg" width="100" height="100" onclick="fenster2_oeffnen()" />
```


----------



## jfg1 (18. April 2010)

Hallo
Ja das geht, aber was mach ich ,  damit beim überfahren mit der Maus auch die Hand sichtbar wird, wie bei einem ganz normalem Link und der User weiß, das er da was anklicken kann ?
Danke!


----------



## Maik (18. April 2010)

Hi,

das regelst du einfach per CSS:

```
img {cursor:pointer;}
```

mfg Maik


----------



## jfg1 (19. April 2010)

Hallo
Da ich kein Profi bin musst   Du mir auch ein kleines Beispiel liefern, sonst Pfusche ich Stunden lang rum,  bis es möglicher weise etwas brauchbares wird.
Auf jeden Fall mal Danke!


----------



## Maik (19. April 2010)

Dazu muß man kein Profi sein.

Wenn dir mein gestriger gezeigter  CSS-Code in dieser Form nichts sagt, dann vielleicht ja so, damit du im Notfall "_copy&paste_" nutzen kannst:


```
<img src="bild.jpg" width="100" height="100" onclick="fenster2_oeffnen()"  style="cursor:pointer;" />
```


Ansonsten lies dich einfach in das Kapitel Stylesheets in HTML einbinden ein.

mfg Maik


----------

